# What should I look for as my first restoration project?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What would be a good tractor to start my first restoration on? I only have 2 considerations, that it fit in a standard car garage and not cost me a fortune at the beginning (example: I can't spend $10,000 on a rusting hulk and hope to afford to fix it up) I have fair mechanical skills and less than fair electrical skills.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*I like the Ford 8Ns*

plenty, PLENTY of parts cheap and part suppliers. PLENTY of advice and tractors out there. You know that they made over 500,000 of the 8N tractors? PLENTY TO GO AROUND!

It is simple enough to work on with normal tools (including original tools that can with tractor) but still plenty of fun. No live PTO, but a nice and affordable tractor especially in poor/needs resotration condition. That is just my 2c --- I have restored several of them and while challenging enough it is not EXTREMELY difficult to restore.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Andy,
Thanks for the recommendation. I'd consider a Ford if I can't find or afford a Deere. I had no idea that 500,000 Fords were out there and that does make it attractive as far as parts. What do you think of the old Deere "letter" tractors like the A or D? Are they getting to High priced for a first project? Have a good day!


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Look at the massey's or ferguson or massey ferguson or harry ferguson so many different choices, guess it would depend on what you want the tractor to do when you are done. My 35 has a live PTO, really nice and it is perfect for a small acreage. There are lots of restorable tractors out there. Good looking and most of all have fun doing it.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*tractor to restore*

How about a JD model L or LA. It will fit in your garage. I can't think of the Site name right now. But there is a place in Michagan that sells them in as is condition perfect for a restoration project.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

somebody posted a pic of a Deere 110 tractor from the 60s that was wicked sweet. If i was not mechanically challenged and had some room id love to get/restore one of them...


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I picked up a good running 48-Cub for $500 that I have apart now refinishing. They are cute little buggers and easy to work on with tons of parts & info available. Now I gotta get off this thang and go paint some more parts.


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

*first restoration*

I've restored a few old tractors and talked with several folks who have been bitten by the bug. and they all say the same thing. It's alot more meaningful to restore a model you personally have memories of. My favorite tractor is a 620 john deere. It was used on the farm alot but when it wasn't it became my transportation for going to the creek to fish etc. Just remember what my daddy said"Tractors are green and trucks are red"
I hope you find just the right machine for you. Cause it's a labor of love.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Those L's and LA's aren't cheap and neither are the parts. Been there done that and still doing it.

But here I am to your rescue Joe. I have just the tractor for you and can probably get it cheap.








 :dazed: 

Nice old F-20. What do ya think???? Not bad huh? I know the guy that has it, could probably pick it up for a couple hundred and being the nice guy I am, I'll even deliver it for ya. Now that's a deal and a half. Wha da ya say, Huh huh??


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Something with some degree of practicability as you deem it but by all means something that you really have an insatiable desire to own when completed or it will soon be relegated to the darkest corner of your garage and have as it's sole purpose to make you feel the restorer's guilt!
Good Luck,
Dean


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

for a first restoration i would recommend you spend a little more money and get a tractor that is running or close to it and needs only cleaning maybe some seals changed etc. i have seen a lot of restoration projects given up on and sold in boxes because the person got in over his head. not saying you would do this but its just something to consider


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Deerehunter,
That F-20 is beyond my skill level to fix, and I'm not ashamed to admit that. Since my original post, I've picked up a Deere 210 to play with and have started "freshening up" one of my 316s. I think down the road, I'll be looking for a Cub LoBoy or similar sized tractor to do, but not right now.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Just busting your hump Joe  Kinda figured it would get an OMG! out of you. 

See this little beauty here


















I have about $1000 in it and haven't even touched it yet. And that doesn't include the price of the tractor. Been trying to find a hood for it, but haven't found anything that suites me. May end up having to settle. I have found one that has been repaired, which I'm sure includes body putty, for a little over $500. Not ready to go down that road yet. I did manage to find a pair of repro. grilles for it on eBay. They weren't cheap either. Why did I buy it? JD H's aren't cheap, and I thought the price of this one was resonable. There was another at the same auction a little bit better with a cracked blocked. Tried to get that one too, but it brought twice what I paid for this one. Then the guy came over to me and asked if I wanted to sell any parts off mine. :furious:


----------



## Dakota Farm (Aug 20, 2004)

THE FIRST THING TO LOOK FOR IN A RESTORATION IS A "LOAN"


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dakota Farm _
> *THE FIRST THING TO LOOK FOR IN A RESTORATION IS A "LOAN" *


LOL yup, then make sure you get something you realy like, and can live with, becouse you will not get your money back by selling it  

As the say, the easyest way to make a small fortune in the resto business, is to start with a big fortune.


----------

